# mounting a normal CD on FreeBSD 9



## lucky7456969 (Sep 10, 2012)

I understand that /dev/cd0 is a SCSI drive and my image is an "IDE" image
What should I type in or do to mount this CD image onto FreeBSD 9?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## vermaden (Sep 10, 2012)

To mount ISO image file, do that:
`# mkdir -p /path/to/mnt`
`# mount -t cd9660 /dev/$( mdconfig -a -t vnode -f /path/to/file.iso ) /path/to/mnt`

To mount the /dev/cd0 to that:
`# mkdir -p /mnt/cdrom`
`# mount_cd9660 /dev/cd0 /mnt/cdrom`


----------

